# How Do I Stop Liberty3X V2 From Always Rebooting Into Cwr



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

How do I stop Liberty3x v2 from always rebooting into CWR on a reboot? My phone likes to randomly reboot and i dont need it sitting in CWR when it should be on and my alarm waking me up


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Androider4Life said:


> How do I stop Liberty3x v2 from always rebooting into CWR on a reboot? My phone likes to randomly reboot and i dont need it sitting in CWR when it should be on and my alarm waking me up


What cwm version are u using

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Saul1991 (Jul 29, 2011)

that always happen to me but im still in liberty v.1


----------



## Androider4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> What cwm version are u using
> 
> If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


what ever one is loaded by bootstrap. doesn't seem to be doing it now....odd


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Androider4Life said:


> what ever one is loaded by bootstrap. doesn't seem to be doing it now....odd


If ur using rom manager i had the same issue with it so i use d2 bootstrapper and no issues

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking like (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------

